# iStick 100W TC



## ConradS (9/2/16)

Just wondering when they are coming and at what cost?

Thans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (9/2/16)

@Lim got me one for around R700


----------



## ConradS (9/2/16)

Mike said:


> @Lim got me one for around R700



Yes, he said he will place an order again next week.


----------

